# Ausführen von befehlen in einer .bat datei?



## Fulvipes (1. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade am experementieren, wie ich mit einer .bat Datei ein beliebiges Programm starte z.B.: Papierkorb (dieses habe ich bereits geschafft) und einen Befehl ausführe z.B.: "Papierkorb leeren". Weiss jemand ob das überhaupt geht, und wenn ja dann wie?

Danke


----------

